# Help with respraying front grill



## DJM1982 (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section, so apologies if so. 

I have just bought a new front grill for my bmw e91, it has come ready to paint. I have never spray painted anything before so am asking for your advice on how to achieve the best results. 
I was going to go out and buy some primer and some gloss black spray paint at the weekend, what else will I need? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

DJM1982 said:


> Not sure if this is the right section, so apologies if so.
> 
> I have just bought a new front grill for my bmw e91, it has come ready to paint. I have never spray painted anything before so am asking for your advice on how to achieve the best results.
> I was going to go out and buy some primer and some gloss black spray paint at the weekend, what else will I need?
> ...


If I had a nice BMW I wouldn't try and spray the front grill in open air I would take it to a experience Bodyshop to keep the car in good condition if I need to sale it in the future IMO.

I would like to spray my car but in open air you will pick up all the dirt and dust around you without a bodyshop.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

if you've never sprayed anything before, watch some youtube vids first...:thumb:
it's well possible to get good lasting results yourself with spray cans,especially on something like a grille... 
halfords spray paint is as good as any others i've found, you probably would be wanting to also pick up some fine wet & dry to key the surface before painting...
i'm no expert so will let others advise in more detail...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If its ready to paint you wont need primer do you want it gloss blackn, satin black or mettalic ? For mettalic use the base coat build up the layers then do the same with a lacquer . Gloss black just build it up , same with satin .


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If this is the front kidney grilles, there not the easiest of things to paint especially if you have no prior experience at spraying. I understand you'd like to do it yourself, the grilles will be in a factory primer which just needs to be grey scotched and the cleaned. Then you can apply your gloss black just hold up nice even coats making sure you leave it for ten mins to dry between coats. 4-5 coats should be enough just take your time and don't rush it.

You do realize that on eBay you can get these grilles already in gloss black for around forty pounds. :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Aerosol paint will stone chip very easily with something forward facing like a grille.
I'd get a Bodyshop to paint them otherwise you doing the job twice.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

sfstu said:


> if you've never sprayed anything before, watch some youtube vids first...:thumb:
> it's well possible to get good lasting results yourself with spray cans,especially on something like a grille...
> halfords spray paint is as good as any others i've found, you probably would be wanting to also pick up some fine wet & dry to key the surface before painting...
> i'm no expert so will let others advise in more detail...:thumb:
> rgds stu


I understand but here in the South of the UK winds and dirt and dust is everywhere it makes spraying hard outdoors and not forgetting the rain.


----------



## DJM1982 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, 
Yes they are the kidney grills, and I have bought replacement grills so I can spray inside and not outside. 
I am going to book my car in to get the front bumper resprayed soon so I might just get the bodyshop to spray the grill aswell.


----------

